# Frillbacks and an introduction



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I have read through all the old posts on frillbacks, but would love to see more information/experience posted here in the forum. 
As a teen into my early 20a I raised Russian Tumblers for show and had a few garden fantails around the yard. Marriage, new job etc. and I sold my birds. Last year my fantastic wife surprised me by saying I should get a pair or so of pigeons again. I was really surprised, as she is not a big animal person. My kids, particularly the one, were very excited. We looked through breeds together and they really liked the frillbacks. We also bought a very small "chicken coop" for outside and I attached a dogpen as a flycage. This was last January, and we found a breeder and had a nice pair shipped from Texas. I was really nervous about shipping (had never done that) but they came fine and they did not mind the weather which is much colder in NJ then Texas. 
The pair did great, and were/are always together, kissing...plus, and nesting. The hen (an 08), however, never laid any eggs. I mentioned this to the breeder, and I was pleasantly surprised he offered us another hen. The first pair are "pets" with names, so we could not/would not get rid of the first hen. The new hen arrived in November. We had to keep her separated at first but now they are finally all getting along. They are a beautiful breed, and hopefully we will get a youngster or two in 2011. I know two hens with one cock is not ideal but hope to keep at least one young male from the pair if we do get babies. 
Many don't fly frillbacks or other fancy breeds. However, letting them out has always been part of the joy for me keeping pigeons. We have had no problem letting them out (I initially kept them in for several months, and was pretty nervous the first and second release). I have a small Suburban yard, and they hardly fly. In fact, they rarely go to my housesroof, and I live in a ranch style (single story) house! Usually they peck in the grass right around the little coop. We stay right with them at all times, and call them back in again within 10 minutes or so. 
The original pair is a bit shy, the hen is a bit bolder than the cock, and she will now eat from your hand if you stay still. The newer hen is the tamest of the 3 from the beginning. 
The original pair can be seen in my Avatar. Would like to hear from others here about their frillbacks.....colors, experience, etc.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have two pairs of white with creasts.. I got my first pair from Texas also.... they hatched babies and they were male/female and very close as they were nest mates and have become a pair.. I won't breed this pair, but they do make a wonderful foster parents... the birds I have gotten are just great breeders and do so well with their babies and keep a clean nest box..l I just love them..and yes they are IMO one of the prettiest breeds of pigeons.. Im glad you are enjoying your pigeons and charing it with your kids.. that is just great! I think it is nice you can let yours out.. sounds like your doing it a safe way... mine have a large flight aviary so I do not let mine out.. but sometimes I want to try it..then I chicken out..lol..


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Spirit-
Have you bred more youngsters from that pair of are you limiting them to those two? The whites are beautiful and I like the crests. Mine do not have the crest although the new hen is a carrier of crest.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I too like the whites, but enjoy other breeds also. My figuritas, homers and kings I let fly because they can excape if needed. My Indian fantails and frillbacks cannot due to their beautiful feathers. You are taking a chance each time you let them out for they have no defense from birds of prey.

Two of my birds came from Spirit and one of her's got reserved champion in a show. I have one more pair of whites and they have paired off with with Spirit's two. I also have a pair of reds that were a gift. Frillbacks are a hard bird to breed. While my three pair show alot of attention to each other the females have yet to laid any eggs. 

You might want to join the American Frillback Club, http://www.frillback.com/, and if you can talk to Steve St.Clair, he is a knowledgeable fellow about frillbacks. A Tally Mezzinato in Cal was very helpful to me also. Could you PM me the info as to where you got your birds, I want another pair to spread my bloodline.

Tony


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Tony
Would love to see photos of your birds too. I have joined the American Frillback Club and I am active on the Yahoo frillback forum. I have e-mailed with Stev St.Clair and enjoyed his articles and photos of his birds and loft. How long have you had the pairs where the females did not lay eggs?
As far as letting them out......they have not taken to the air much and they are literally right by us when they are out, and generally on the ground, so although a risk of hawks, I think the risk is extremely minimal (or I wouldn't do it) as the hawk would have to literally come within a yard or two of us. In my situation, the benefits outweigh the risk. 
Years (decades) ago I had garden fantails (which are obviously better fliers and perhaps "hardier" than frillbacks) which were allowed free flight almost continuously. 
What color reds do you have (Ash or recessive?).


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Toni, I to keep Frillbacks in Red-Red Grizzle-Yellow-Almond-White-Kite and 1 Black Grizzle. They are very nice birds. I had a good breeding season with them. When people come to see my birds Frillbacks are always the breed that stands out. Sounds like you are doing well. Their are no special things that you need to watch out for. They will raise more babies in a breeding cage but that's not your goal. Enjoy Vivagirl


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Vivagirl-
Do you have photos of your birds.....particularly the Almond? My male is an almond....although he does not carry the red factors so does not have the "classic" almond look. With this new hen he should produce some nice almond offspring? Vivagirl do you keep your frillbacks in individual breeding pens?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I had one of my white fb's get out one time... he flew pretty good, got way up in a tree.. I thought oh my he's a gonner, he will get lost or a hawk will eat him.. so I went inside to make dinner keep an eye from the window.. I was pretty upset.. went back out and did not see him in the tree or any tree for that matter.. my heart sank... went to close up homers for the night...and he was sitting on a perch in the homer loft like he lived there all his life..lol.. he trapped in with them.. I call him mr smartypants...


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Woodnative/?action=view&current=100_0092.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Woodnative/100_0092.jpg" border="0" alt="Frillbacks Dec 31, 2010"></a>








Photo today


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Woodnative said:


> Hi Tony
> Would love to see photos of your birds too. What color reds do you have (Ash or recessive?).


Click on my name and look in my album, "My Birds" for pictures. I will try to take some pictures of my reds. Nice birds you have, which color are you shooting for, or this just a pet thing?

Tony


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I am always interested in genetics breeding, but of course with just one pair of birds, it is hard to set up a serious breeding program. I am working with the almond a bit on my one pair. I also like variety, and enjoy the different colorstogether. They are "family pets", but I am hoping to improve coloration a bit with the youngsters. The cock is almond, but does not have the classic almond coloration (although I like his looks!), as he is almond on blue/black. The more classic warm background coloration should come out more with the new recessive yellow hen. Her father was a T-pattern red also so in any case I should get some nice almond youngsters as well as some other interesting coloration in the non-almonds.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, those r my pigeons i didnt know u chat about them "woodnative"


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmmm. The one above looks a LOT like the one in your avatar!! Nice to see you here!


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

nice birds


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

breeth taking pigeons


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

are frillbacks hard to find in australia


----------



## macka (Oct 26, 2008)

I will have some to sell next season,I have 2 pr.
If you was to go on the Australian National Pigeon Assoc & go on the wanted to buy 
site,you may be able to find some.


----------

